# Is Harbor Beach Dead???......



## BallsRdragn (Jul 21, 2005)

Didnt seem like it on Monday. These were our silver and we lost 3 more. We had a mixed box of 19 with 8 Lake Trout and 5 Walleye.


----------



## motcityman (Apr 4, 2006)

*awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Way to go BRD, nice looking fish ya got there.


----------



## BallsRdragn (Jul 21, 2005)

Our biggest LT was 14lbs, Steelhead 8.5lbs, Walleye 5lbs.

Thanks guys.... go getch ya some. Look for the temp breaks and scum lines.... good luck. 

Ben


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

19 fish, and no Kings? Thank God for Lakers.


----------



## BallsRdragn (Jul 21, 2005)

No No No...there were kings. We just couldnt find any. At the cleaning station a guy had 4 of them. His mouth must of been glued shut because I asked him.... Where did you go? He said "uuhhggh hhh Dat way"

There were other boats that had 1 or 2 on the radio but nothing hot and heavy on the kings except for Grunt Man. 

Ben


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

that one has a hooked jaw, is that a steelie? strange.


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

Male steelie. The rest are females.

Great catch Benny! 

I like that you freeze all of your fish from the last three years so you have enough for 1 good picture.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## BallsRdragn (Jul 21, 2005)

Getaway said:


> Male steelie. The rest are females.
> 
> Great catch Benny!
> 
> I like that you freeze all of your fish from the last three years so you have enough for 1 good picture.:lol::lol::lol:


.

Yeh you have to vacum seal them so they look fresh, then put vaseline on them before you take pictures. :lol::lol: Heck I think I got those fish from you when you were on the front page of the Freepress when you fished Sanny 2 years ago.:lol::lol:


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

Some good lookin steel there. Hopefully they stay around till spring, that is unless I get rid of everything by then...


----------



## BallsRdragn (Jul 21, 2005)

UNREEL said:


> Some good lookin steel there. Hopefully they stay around till spring, that is unless I get rid of everything by then...


The best is yet to come buddy. Dont sell till Jun 2009. You know how hot spring fishing was in the last 3 springs. I have been seeing an increase in size and numbers. Find yourself a trailer for that PIG and bring her up to Sanilac/Harbor Beach in the spring.


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

Ohhh it MIGHT be there. Already dumped those junk Big Jons, and am undecided if they are getting replaced. And if I had a trailer for my "pig" it sure wouldnt be over here. Its hard enough to get a crew to fish a weekend on Huron, let alone go across the state. With gas prices the way they are, I cant even talk my buddies to go fish ski's for a day. And thats local!!


----------



## BallsRdragn (Jul 21, 2005)

UNREEL said:


> Ohhh it MIGHT be there. Already dumped those junk Big Jons, and am undecided if they are getting replaced. And if I had a trailer for my "pig" it sure wouldnt be over here. Its hard enough to get a crew to fish a weekend on Huron, let alone go across the state. With gas prices the way they are, I cant even talk my buddies to go fish ski's for a day. And thats local!!


 
I'd find some new buddies! LOL 
psshhh! "dont tell Jeff or Chad I said that" 

Take Care,
Ben


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

Oh, rest assured they're lurking here somehere...
I'm sure the BMT will chime in on this soon enough....


----------



## BallsRdragn (Jul 21, 2005)

UNREEL said:


> Oh, rest assured they're lurking here somehere...
> I'm sure the BMT will chime in on this soon enough....


I remember the good ole day's when BMT was on here posting all the time. I have not seen any post from either of those guys in over a year. 
I told Jeff if he ever needs to sneak one out he can call me and I'd get him on the water too.

Ben


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

BallsRdragn said:


> I remember the good ole day's when BMT was on here posting all the time. I have not seen any post from either of those guys in over a year.
> I told Jeff if he ever needs to sneak one out he can call me and I'd get him on the water too.
> 
> Ben


I think he's still hung over from the Lex tourney back in May. I think that put the nail in the coffin for his salmon career.


----------



## BallsRdragn (Jul 21, 2005)

UNREEL said:


> I think he's still hung over from the Lex tourney back in May. I think that put the nail in the coffin for his salmon career.


 
Yeh there are two things married men can not do when fishing. Go home happy or hung over. Wifes dont wont to put up with either..... I go home and say "fishing sucked" or "the store sold me skunky beer"

Ive been fishing for over 15 years! Wife thinks I hate it! :lol:


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

BallsRdragn said:


> Yeh there are two things married men can not do when fishing. Go home happy or hung over. Wifes dont wont to put up with either..... I go home and say "fishing sucked" or "the store sold me skunky beer"
> 
> Ive been fishing for over 15 years! Wife thinks I hate it! :lol:


:lol:
I can relate to that. 

She loves it when I tell her "I'm never doing that tourney again" or "That damn Ben stunk up the dock all weekend". :lol::lol:


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

Ya I think that has alot to do with it.
Almost had him talked into staying for round 2(sat night) then getting up and fishing sometime sunday, then the phone rang and a reluctant "I gotta go" was mumbled. Hasnt been fishing since...


----------



## BITE_ME_TOO (May 21, 2003)

You guys are funny.........

I do recall having to go into linguistic combat while under the influence for you Mr. UNREEL. :lol: It sure was a good thing that I didn't drink that 2nd drink (I mean fifth) of Crown that night or I would have needed a cape to escort me around Lexington.

As far as fishing on Saturday, well- we did manage to place one place out of the money and missed big fish by .03 pounds............

That and the hangover put a cap on my fishing season. I went eye fishin a couple of times- never got out perch or musky fishin all season

I guess I am saving my free-dates for the upcoming Duck season

Best of luck to you guys up there- go get em.

Jeff- BMT


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

Linguistic combat?

Thats a good one...

Go ahead...blame the Crown all you want my friend.

As I can recall, I picked the fight with Mr. Know It All, when out from the darkness came " Captain Kick-Ass"..

Had to calm down a bar full of good ol boys from whippin the both of us (good thing they are all on my payroll)


----------



## BallsRdragn (Jul 21, 2005)

Captain kick Ass... sounds better then BMT. Everytime I see BMT I'm thinking Bacon/Egg/Cheese Biscuit.

Hey captain Kick-***, make some weekends open in the spring buddy! 
Have fun Ducken!


----------



## BallsRdragn (Jul 21, 2005)

Getaway said:


> :lol:
> I can relate to that.
> 
> She loves it when I tell her "I'm never doing that tourney again" or "That damn Ben stunk up the dock all weekend". :lol::lol:


The stinky dock thing is only when I get a White-Cracker Castle Crave Box. I keep saying this is my last box! 
oh well.... Im hungry where is that Castle.


----------



## BITE_ME_TOO (May 21, 2003)

BallsRdragn said:


> Captain kick Ass... sounds better then BMT. Everytime I see BMT I'm thinking Bacon/Egg/Cheese Biscuit.
> 
> Hey captain Kick-***, make some weekends open in the spring buddy!
> Have fun Ducken!


Bacon/ Egg/ Cheese Biscuit??? The name is Bite Me- Not E_ _ me Ben:lol:

I will try and make it up there next spring- looking forward to hearing the real scream on a giant lake lizard........


----------

